# Finished indian men's and women's



## gazube (Sep 16, 2015)

Model t71 and ladies 154 model fully loaded every option


----------



## ballooney (Sep 16, 2015)

Simply Beautiful machines!!  Nice work.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 17, 2015)

Those are just beautiful.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice bikes but shouldn't this be posted in the antique bicycle section? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice job.


----------

